# Baby back ribs on an electric smoker



## jfv316 (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm still very new at this whole smoking thing, but these forums have been spot on so far.. I'm smoking a full rack of ribs tomorrow .. I have a great run.. I'm looking for you guys, the experts, to help me with temperature and time.. any and all input is greatly appreciated .. thanks in advance


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2016)

*Smoked Ribs as easy as 3-2-1*

A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Foiling Juice or Apple Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and the juice to braise the meat which Flavors/Tenderizes it.

The ribs cook in the smoker wrapped for 2 hours undisturbed. There is no need for Smoke at this point... After 2 hours remove the ribs from the smoker, unwrap, saving any juices in the foil, and place back into the smoker for the final 1 hour, with smoke if you wish.This firms them up, creates a nice Bark and finishes the cooking process. You can add a glaze or sauce at this point if you like. The meat will be pretty close to fall off the bone and be extremely juicy, tender and flavorful...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks like Chef JimmyJ covered all the bases. Good luck, and post some pics when your done.. we love Q pics


----------



## jfv316 (Nov 12, 2016)

thanks JimmyJ.. that foul juice was amazing with the pork butt.. Done, I will post pics for sure.. I love this forum, and for a new guy from Boston, I need all the tips I can get


----------



## jfv316 (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes or no on the water pan??


----------



## jfv316 (Nov 13, 2016)

IMG_0687.JPG



__ jfv316
__ Nov 13, 2016





Thanks guys.. came out great


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2016)

I leave the pan dry. Glad to hear they came out good...JJ


----------



## 801driver (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice to have a post like this with most everything that works great in one spot.  You will really have to be trying to figure how screw up any of the above items.

Follow these and your status of thinking you are a "newbie" will wear off quickly, great Basics.

Good luck and keep the smoke rolling.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice job on the ribs!

They look excellent!

Al


----------



## pkpzt184 (Feb 19, 2017)

First time smoking some ribs and saw this thread. Pretty much any advice I have gotten on here has been spot on. So, I'm excited for these to be done. Here are some pre-cooking, and before wrapping picks. Just about to finish my last hour... thanks for all the helpful hints!













20170219_142310.jpg



__ pkpzt184
__ Feb 19, 2017


----------

